# Part listing for old Homelite/Jacobson 320E snowblower?



## bfaulguy (May 22, 2006)

I know this is a longshot, but I figured I'd ask. Does anyone here have one of these machines or the manual? I'm trying to figure out the part number for the paddles and scraper. Also, the primer bulb started leaking so I just cut the line to it, and plugged it. That shouldn't really effect anything should it? Thanks!


----------

